
Show HN: GOAT Jobs - job board for eSports (built with no code) - bentossell
https://www.goatjobs.com/
======
fredrivett
Ben keeps surprising me, showing how much can be built without code already.
As a front-end dev I even planned on using Typeform, Zapier & Airtable for my
latest quick side project before I canned it, as it's just so much quicker for
me than wiring it up myself.

Even as a coder I'm contemplating whether going the no code route for MVP'ing
new projects. These days we can create fully functional prototypes without
touching code and I'd bet in quite a bit less time.

Ben's the best guy on the internet for teaching how to do this stuff, so if I
do go this route I know who I'll be looking to learn from.

~~~
ishjoh
If you're looking for something in between, where you can utilize those front-
end dev skills but still setup things extremely quickly, take a look at Form
Gadget - [https://www.formgadget.com/](https://www.formgadget.com/)

It's a Form Builder tool that also offers a list of integrations, and is built
with developers in mind.

Also feel free to reach out to me for information.

Disclaimer: I'm part of the Form Gadget team.

